# Best overall draft



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Who was the biggest winner?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Actually I forgot to add Memphis, so don't kill me.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Portland... they got 4 first rounders.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I think the Memphis Grizzlies had the best draft if they get Rudy Gay, if not, It's the Nets.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

The clips didn't have a 1st round pick but I absolutely love getting Diaz and Davis.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Toronto had a very good draft picking up Bargnani, and PJ Tucker. Bargnani has star potential, and Tucker can bea 15-16 PPG player while being a Bonzi Wells type player. Many GM's even said they thought this guy should have went in the first round, because of his well rounded game, and his very solid defense.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

why is toronto not one of the choices...liek comeon they had the first god damn pick...andu have Chicago..they only had one pick as well...that is just ridiculous...if ur goign to start a poll..atleast do it with some comptency....


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

When you sit down and take it all in .......you have to say....Portland


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Chicago had 2 picks.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Memphis, Lowry and Gay AND Stromile Swift and all they lost was Shane Battier. Jerry West works the charm again.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

sloth said:


> Memphis, Lowry and Gay AND Stromile Swift and all they lost was Shane Battier. Jerry West works the charm again.


Getting Swift back is a negative for Memphis.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Getting Swift back is a negative for Memphis.


this also confuses me greatly, didnt they get rid of him FOR A REASON the first time? doubt anythings changed.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Either Memphis or New Jersey. Toss up for me.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

New York.

No...Memphis. Or Portland or New Jersey, but of course I'm going to go with the Grizz.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

utah with brewer, dee brown and paul millsap


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Memphis or NJ. West and Thorn done it again...


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Portland looks even better when you realize they turned the #31 pick into three future second round picks...not too shabby dealings.

Essentially, we turned the #4 pick, #31 pick, Sebastian Telfair, Victor Khyrapa, Theo Ratliff, Future 2nd Round Pick and $$$ into #2, #7, #27, Raef LaFrentz, Dan Dickgau & 4 future 2nd round picks. In addition, Portland had the 30th pick as a result of a previous trade, and ended up taking British big-man project Joel Freeland.

Not too shabby, despite what Stephen A. Smith might say.

Overall, I do question the #4 pick trade, as we gave up Khyrapa who plays great defense (and Chicago is loaded at SF with Deng, Nocioni and company), but at least we got a 2nd rounder out of it too.


Condsidering the speculative talent and the increased presense of Europe in the league, hopefully those 2nd rounders will net at least one excellent player or can be used as trade fodder for getting rid of contracts.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

New Jersey did good in the position they were in, but with Williams slipping as much as he did, it was more of a gift to NJ than they doing well in scouting, etc. He should/could have gone MUCH higher, and it was a surprise that he was still around and they greatfully grabbed him.

As for Josh Boone, I've never been very impressed, but they need someone to play along with Krstic because the only thing NJ lacks in depth, particularly in the frontcourt. They really need an athletic PF type (a healthy Kenyon Martin). Maybe Boone will improve, but I've never liked his game.

Overall, NJ had a very good draft, as did Portland, Chicago & Memphis.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Alexander seems like a much better pick for NJ than Boone. He's more athletic and if you're talking height, they're basically even (Boone is taller, but I think Johnson has a bigger wingspan and standing reach). But Johnson has shown that he's hungry while Boone is garbage. In fact, none of the UConn guys really have proven that they wanted to be in the NBA. Gay didn't excel like he could have, Marcus Williams showed up overweight and out of shape, and Boone's play has proven that he's closer to a second rounder than a lottery pick.

Oh, and Memphis had the best draft.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Portland stole this draft, they did all the things right, I think you can call it perfect.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

the clippers. 

diaz: huge upside.

davis: nice big, with an outside shot.

value-wise, clippers have to be graded A+++++++++ for this draft.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Memphis did the best..... Gay and Lowry....Nice

Jersey did great. Williams was great, Boone could be solid

I dont think Toronto did all that well. Yes they had the #1 pick, but they got less then a sure thing with that pick. And thats not good for the 1st overall. You dont want a relative unknown there. But yes, he is VERY talented

Portland added a lot of talent in Aldridge and Roy. Good picks there


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Memphis did the best..... Gay and Lowry....Nice
> 
> Jersey did great. Williams was great, Boone could be solid
> 
> ...


I don't get how he is a relatively unknown, just because he didn't play in the NCAA? He is probably the most proven player in this draft, and his potential is near the top as well. It's almost racist that some people are writing him off just because he's from Europe.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Turkish Delight said:


> I don't get how he is a relatively unknown, just because he didn't play in the NCAA? He is probably the most proven player in this draft, and his potential is near the top as well. It's almost racist that some people are writing him off just because he's from Europe.



i don't think it's racism. maybe a bias for homegrown cooking, but not racism. i think most of us on these boards aren't bigots.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

In this order
1. Memphis, 
2. Portland
3. Boston - The others have been discussed, but Ainge got rid of two inflated contracts, got more point guards than he bargained for and still gets a pick for next year. Rondo was a steal where he sat. Although we could have had Gay or Foye if we'd left it alone, the salary cap room alone is a huge plus.
Telfair will help us do one of two things. 
1. Make the playoffs or (I'm hoping not)
2. Get Allen Iverson.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

DuMa said:


> Portland... they got 4 first rounders.


IMO

They USED 4 first round picks. They will pay 4 guaranteed contracts. They only got 2 first rounders. Sergio is a long way from being a usable player, and Freeland is the next biggest joke to Balkman.

I think Roy is a great pick. Aldridge will be a good player, but they overpaid by Khyrapa. Chicago and Charlotte were NEVER going to pick him.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> I don't get how he is a relatively unknown, just because he didn't play in the NCAA? He is probably the most proven player in this draft, and his potential is near the top as well. It's almost racist that some people are writing him off just because he's from Europe.


unknown because most people havent seen him play.

also he has lots of documented holes in his game. The skinny frame. The lack of rebounding. The lack of a post up game. The lack of post defense

now im not saying he is going to bust, I have no clue since I havent seen him play. But no fans on here really have outside the ones in Italy. He could be like Dirk, he could be like Rasho/Darko/Tsi and all the other European players who never panned out in the nba game

for the #1 pick, a player like this is a risk. Thats all I am saying. Drafting a player that I have seen and I know could play would make it easier for me to say it is good. Thats not racist. Also its history with these overseas players. You never know what you are getting on the NBA level.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Alexander seems like a much better pick for NJ than Boone. He's more athletic and if you're talking height, they're basically even (Boone is taller, but I think Johnson has a bigger wingspan and standing reach). But Johnson has shown that he's hungry while Boone is garbage. In fact, none of the UConn guys really have proven that they wanted to be in the NBA. Gay didn't excel like he could have, Marcus Williams showed up overweight and out of shape, and Boone's play has proven that he's closer to a second rounder than a lottery pick.
> 
> Oh, and Memphis had the best draft.


except for that last comment, the entire post was garbage. Alexander Johnson went into a free fall for a reason (22 picks lower than projected, AND traded twice)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Alexander seems like a much better pick for NJ than Boone. He's more athletic and if you're talking height, they're basically even (Boone is taller, but I think Johnson has a bigger wingspan and standing reach). But Johnson has shown that he's hungry while Boone is garbage. In fact, none of the UConn guys really have proven that they wanted to be in the NBA. Gay didn't excel like he could have, Marcus Williams showed up overweight and out of shape, and Boone's play has proven that he's closer to a second rounder than a lottery pick.
> 
> Oh, and Memphis had the best draft.


At least Boone has been consistent throughout his college career, even with his mental lapses. Alexander just showed up for his senior season. Utterly raw player. There is a reason why he fell to 45


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

New Jersey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> this also confuses me greatly, didnt they get rid of him FOR A REASON the first time? doubt anythings changed.


In the grand scheme of things, it could all be to pay him less money. After all one year of that contract has been paid by the Rox


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Boone isn't worthy of the 23rd pick,but the Nets want him for a very specific short term purpose.If he can contribute off the bench a little then they achieve their objective.When you are a playoff team and you want to improve your chances of contending then you have to draft like it.I don't like Boone that much,but they aren't looking for much from him


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Diable said:


> Boone isn't worthy of the 23rd pick,but the Nets want him for a very specific short term purpose.If he can contribute off the bench a little then they achieve their objective.When you are a playoff team and you want to improve your chances of contending then you have to draft like it.I don't like Boone that much,but they aren't looking for much from him


True that, now considering they still have their MLE and LE, I'd say that team is in a very good shape for the upcoming season.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> unknown because most people havent seen him play.
> 
> also he has lots of documented holes in his game. The skinny frame. The lack of rebounding. The lack of a post up game. The lack of post defense
> 
> ...


And that's why people say it's like racism, because you end up lumping a whole bunch of guys together who have only the most superficial similarity, namely that they're from overseas. Rasho was the 17th pick in the 1998 draft. At #17 you may get a decent player (Des Mason, Juan Dixon) but you're at least as likely to end up with Johnny Taylor, Cal Bowdler, Michael Bradley. I think Rasho, whatever his shortcomings, has done OK for himself. (I mean, I'm sure the T-Wolves are still kicking themselves they passed over Rowshon McLeod to pick him and the Rockets are thrilled they snapped up Bryce Drew right before Rasho went.  ) 

Like all forms of prejudice it's really a form of intellectual laziness. If you want look at the very small number of straight-from-overseas guys who've gone in the top 5 (Yao, Darko, Sitka, Pau) or even expand it to the top 10, which would include guys like Dirk and Nene, then OK, we can maybe start to generalize about the success of comparable (in terms of percieved value) overseas players and project it onto Bragnani. But anyone who thinks that Bargnani is any more risk than any other top pick because Jiri welsch or Bostjan Nachbar didn't pan out either has an agenda or needs a class in critical thinking.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Isn't it funny that the three busiest forums had the three best drafts?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ghoti said:


> Isn't it funny that the three busiest forums had the three best drafts?


And then Memphis, which if it isn't the _least_ populated I have no idea who could be.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i think portland on a sheer volume basis, but roy to me is a little redundant with martell webster and i think they could have got morrison and aldridge, that would have been something special.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

threads like these are pointless, how do you evaluate the "best draft" before any of these guys have even played

Thread should be retitled....."Come and tell us why your team had the best draft, Chicago, NJ and Portland fans"


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

kawika said:


> And that's why people say it's like racism, because you end up lumping a whole bunch of guys together who have only the most superficial similarity, namely that they're from overseas. Rasho was the 17th pick in the 1998 draft. At #17 you may get a decent player (Des Mason, Juan Dixon) but you're at least as likely to end up with Johnny Taylor, Cal Bowdler, Michael Bradley. I think Rasho, whatever his shortcomings, has done OK for himself. (I mean, I'm sure the T-Wolves are still kicking themselves they passed over Rowshon McLeod to pick him and the Rockets are thrilled they snapped up Bryce Drew right before Rasho went.  )
> 
> Like all forms of prejudice it's really a form of intellectual laziness. If you want look at the very small number of straight-from-overseas guys who've gone in the top 5 (Yao, Darko, Sitka, Pau) or even expand it to the top 10, which would include guys like Dirk and Nene, then OK, we can maybe start to generalize about the success of comparable (in terms of percieved value) overseas players and project it onto Bragnani. But anyone who thinks that Bargnani is any more risk than any other top pick because Jiri welsch or Bostjan Nachbar didn't pan out either has an agenda or needs a class in critical thinking.


maybe

im not lumping because of overseas though, im lumping because of the style of play as well. These skinny, good shooting, mediocre athletic, perceived as soft, low rebounding big men, which Bargnani is in that group according to the scouts. 

and also I consider it more of a risk taking a guy #1 that barely anybody gets to see play. Especially one that averaged around 11 and 3 in the Italian league. Yes, I know Colangelo did his HW. Yes, I know they hired a European executive to be their assistant gm- still a risk though, with the NBA being an entirely different type of league

He may be like Pau or Dirk. Thats the hope. But there are a lot of similair players that dont pan out. Thats why I consider a big that plays like he does as high risk, especially first overall where you BETTER get a star


----------

